# Archie Glover Boat Ramp Area flounder



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

I was told that there were some nice flounder to be caught near Archie Glover Boat Ramp area. Anyone that is in the know mind telling me where I might try to catch a couple for dinner? PM me if you like. Thanks Ronhttps://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNESLWeymABrW4dFlJS5ORr_nL2jlg


----------

